

Moving Ecommerce Platforms - tegansnyder
http://www.tegdesign.com/moving-ecommerce-platforms-dont-blow-it/

======
gesman
Magento is based on overbloated and outdated Zend framework and it is well
known coding nightmare to develop custom payment processing extensions with
it. When eBay purchased Magento it became de-facto no-go for enterprises as an
ecommerce platform of choice.

Shopify looked interesting but after receiving bunch of canned marketing
emails and zero replies on our support requests - it became obvious that we
cannot rely on it.

------
benburton
First positive experience I've heard of anyone using Magento. Interesting.

~~~
tegansnyder
Thanks Ben. It is definitely a beast to be tamed. Lots of moving pieces, but
that is the fun part.

~~~
benburton
If PHP is a constraint, I suppose I understand using it. I would think that
Spree (<http://spreecommerce.com/>) would be the best option, all things being
equal.

~~~
adrr
Spree is good for an traditional e-commerce site. Subscription based sites are
a different beast. You're not actively managing a catalog and don't need a
full blown cart. That being said, Magento is also overboard especially since
subscriptions require an enterprise license which is big bucks an sold on a
per server basis not a site license. You going to need 2 licenses. Also does
Paypal lock in your credit cards or do they guarantee portability in case you
want to change to a different gateway if you decide to move platforms?

~~~
tegansnyder
CE Magento supports subscription based sites using what Varien calls Recurring
Profiles. While they only support Paypal by default, you can purchase
extensions from a variety of different companies to handle recurring profiles
in Magento. We choose the Authorize.NET CIM route. Others may choose to use
Braintree. Both have extensions to support recurring profiles in Magento. The
trick is to figure out how they work, there is little to no documentation on
the process and most of it will involving setting up a good DEV
environment/staging etc.

~~~
adrr
You using Aheadworks?

